# Shooting the monssons in INDIA  camera waterproofing



## losackmd (Feb 22, 2011)

very serious about shooting MUMBAI  and other places that get head high in water
in furious winds with my D300s.
What gear would protect it from waterlogging?
Have any of you shot with these point and shoot waterproof cams?
i know i can go with underwater gear but thats thousands of dollars
any suggestions?
id like to come home with healthy cameras but immerse myself in this fantastic
photo opportunity.

thanks 
glenn
http://www.glennlosackmd


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 25, 2011)

I know there are bags that cover most of the camera, but they are bulky and can be annoying to use.  When I take my cameras into wet caves I just acknowledge the risk that they might not make it out.  
My dad has a point and shoot waterproof camera, he loves it and takes some nice pictures.  I think if  you hack them you can shoot RAW too.


----------

